
Why I Bought a Chromebook Instead of a Mac - kiyanwang
http://gizmodo.com/why-i-bought-a-chromebook-instead-of-a-mac-1778403065
======
nycticorax
This article would be better if it talked more about what applications he
typically uses on his Chromebook, and talked about any downsides he's
experienced. From the article, it's hard for me to tell whether my experience
would be similar if I bought a Chromebook instead of a Mac.

~~~
discordance
Yeah, not to mention the author facing some sort of class guilt dilemma about
'downgrading' to what he deems a lower socioeconomic laptop.

------
Ruttin
Comes down to what apps you use. I considered once upon a time but audio/video
editing killed any possibility. Looking forward to Android apps on
Chromebooks, might be the shift that is needed. I use Google Apps for most
everything else these days

~~~
dba7dba
Same here, using google apps mostly.

Tried real hard to switch to linux but couldn't because of video edit
requirements for family video. That was few years ago.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I have a family member who does the following things with her laptop:

1) Facebook

2) Outlook

3) Skype

When her last laptop died, I _highly_ recommended that she would be happier
with a sleek, light, and cheap Chromebook than plopping down another $500 or
so for a Windows laptop.

Unfortunately, Skype does not work on Chromebooks, and Microsoft appears to
have no interest in making it work, either. And since I could not convince her
to use something else for talking to family overseas (say, Google Hangouts, or
whatever), she ended up buying another clunky Windows laptop. Just for Skype.

I still owe Microsoft a kick in the groin for that.

~~~
ciconia
Don't know if this works on a chromebook, but there is a web version of skype
(in beta):

[https://web.skype.com/en/](https://web.skype.com/en/)

~~~
throwaway719
Does it do voice/video chat well, or at all?

~~~
ciconia
On my machine (ironically an MBP) it does both voice + video.

------
BooneJS
I did the opposite; Chromebox on desk and MBP on lap. I pay Google about ~$7
per month to run an Ubuntu instance in the cloud so I can write and compile
things. I was leaning towards getting an iPad Pro for on the go, but it's a
bit pricy for only running a Prompt.

I still love Apple products, but as I've gotten older I see computers as tools
to solve specific problems, not toys to tinker and play with. Chromebooks
solve problems at a nice price.

------
anonbanker
A friendly reminder to all the new chromebook converts to install
johnlewis.ie's firmware, and boot a proper linux (I suggest Calculate Linux[0]
for security). Friends don't let friends use Crouton.

0\. [http://www.calculate-linux.ru/en](http://www.calculate-linux.ru/en)

------
more_corn
I bought a Chromebook instead of a mac too. Because "Remind me again tomorrow"
How about go fuck yourself. I own this machine I'll choose when the goddamned
printer drivers need to be updated.

Seriously, that was the last straw. I've been an Apple fanboy since I was
twelve. I've literally never bought a windows computer. I've fought tooth and
nail for Apple products in college and then in four jobs thereafter. I based
my professional life on knowing Macs and and loving what Apple does.

And this month I quit. I bought a chromebook, hacked ubuntu onto it and I'm
transitioning my work machine to it.

Because when they forced me to click <nag me again later> they betrayed my
trust in the deepest way imaginable. Fuck you Apple, seriously. Fuck. You.

